# Cyclops Eggsags (photo)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally managed to picture the cyclops with eggsags (two blobs on either side of the body). I noticed that the cyclops went hiding when there are fish around. As soon as I removed my guppy fry from my shrimp tank, the cyclops came out immediately from within mosses/cladophora etc..










I have posted one photo previously without the eggsag here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-and-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/14393-extreme-macro-photos-shrimp-faces-snail.html


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I looked at the pics on the link you provided there - WOW! Nice work. I know you said you don't have a flash, did you try to ps the above shot any to make it a little lighter?


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, I did some photoshop to enhance sharpness and adjust the contrast to make it clearer!


----------

